# Definitive ABA crank sensor/Megasquirt I v3 answers needed



## Mardak (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm confused. I've found nothing but conflicting info regarding the details of using an ABA crank sensor w/ Megasquirt (specifically MS1 v3). I'm hoping someone can give me a definitive answer...
First, what type of signal does the ABA crank sensor put out?
Second, what needs to be done on the MS end of things (hardware and software) to use the output from this stock sensor as the MS rpm input?
Thanks in advance!
Later,
Mark.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA crank sensor/Megasquirt I v3 answers needed (Mardak)*

ABA is a VR sensor so it's a variable frequency and amplitude sine wave. Red is VR+, green VR- and black is the shield. You need to use vroutinv also to get it to work. For software a trigger of 74 (I think) works if you set it for 4,14,34,44 in the decoder settings with the first being the 1st trigger, 1st return, 2nd trigger, 2nd return. Double check with a timing light and adjust the trigger angle until it matches.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

Dunno if you are running a dizzy or wasted spark.
Running wasted spark with a ford edis style coilpack I used:
Trigger A:5
Trigger Return A:14
Trigger B:35
Trigger Return B:44
Trigger Angle: 60
with success.
See http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...62747 for more info.


_Modified by steve12345 at 11:41 AM 10-20-2007_


----------



## Mardak (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (steve12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve12345* »_Dunno if you are running a dizzy or wasted spark.
Running wasted spark with a ford edis style coilpack I used:
Trigger A:5
Trigger Return A:14
Trigger B:35
Trigger Return B:44
Trigger Angle: 60
with success.
See http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...62747 for more info.

_Modified by steve12345 at 11:41 AM 10-20-2007_


Since I'm using MS on my mTDI project I won't be using the ignition capabilities. I still need an rpm signal though...
Later,
Mark.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mardak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mardak* »_

Since I'm using MS on my mTDI project I won't be using the ignition capabilities. I still need an rpm signal though...
Later,
Mark.


Using the DBW pedal for TPS input?


----------



## Mardak (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Using the DBW pedal for TPS input?


Nope, I'm using an auto 16v Passat TPS mounted on the injection pump.
Later,
Mark.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Definitive ABA crank sensor/Megasquirt I v3 answers needed (Mardak)*

I'm using ABA 60-2 VR trigger with MS1 MSNS-E and V3.0 board. Board and pigtail are from DIY Autotune.
Red (VR+) wire from VR sensor goes to pin 24 pigtail color white labeled IGN
Black (shield) wire and Green (VR-) wire together go to pin 2 pigtail color black labeled Ground Shield
I found these values posted that are supposed to give 6 degrees of advance. I am using this with success.
Trigger Angle: 60
Trigger A:5
Trigger Return A:14
Trigger B:35
Trigger Return B:44
This is what I have found to work. If someone else has better info please share







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharpshooter33 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Definitive ABA crank sensor/Megasquirt I v3 answers needed (steve12345)*

I am working on a ms project myself and was originally just going to use a dizzy, but I've seen alot about the 60-2 wasted spark. I don't really understand the benefits of 60-2 over dizzy. Can anyone enlighten me?
Also I've just dissected a 1.8t engine and it has a 60-2 cranksensor and a cam sensor. So what's up with that? How does it to signal. The additional cam sensor would work great for finding #1 in the firing order.
Thanks


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA crank sensor/Megasquirt I v3 answers needed (sharpshooter33)*

On MS1 there really isn't an advantage as the wheel decoder is just a 'front end' to the distributor code. On MS2 the wheel decoder works MUCH faster for increased rpm resolution. 
That being said, the choice does have a lot to do with the hardware that you have. If you have an ABA with a crank sensor but a 1 window hall you can run crank trigger and the distro easily, but you'd have to swap top a 4 window hall to run it without. On the other hand an earlier 8/16v with a 4 window hall distro it's much easier then running a crank sensor, etc. For the 1.8t, using the crank sensor in waste spark or COP is best due to the difficulty in mounting a distro.
For waste spark you only need the crank sensor, for full COP you need the cam to pulse on #1 tdc when the cam is in phase as well. Some 1.8T's use a multitooth cam sensor that might not work with MS, FWIW.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Definitive ABA crank sensor/Megasquirt I v3 answers needed (need_a_VR6)*

Wasted spark means never replacing a cap and rotor again and never having a leaky distributor shaft. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA crank sensor/Megasquirt I v3 answers needed (steve12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve12345* »_.. and never having a leaky distributor shaft. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You must have a 16v


----------

